

Hilarious 'Share the Air' Presentation Pranks a Venture Capital Event - Sandman
http://www.urlesque.com/2011/03/28/share-the-air-rachel-sequoia/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous version of this story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2381905>

